# Google Play Store Design Frage



## GentleXD (7. Jun 2017)

Hallo Java Forum Community,

ich lerne gerade etwas Android und Design und wollte mal ein "Menu" erstellen. Jetzt sehe ich in Apps sehr häufig das unten gezeigte Menu und frage mich wie man soetwas mit Android hinbekommen kann den die Menus sehen fast alle immer gleich aus alle haben eine farbige Überschirft dann kommen "Menu Punkte" und dann kommt ein grauer Strich.

Liebe Grüße Alexander


----------



## Robat (7. Jun 2017)

Hier mal 2 Stichworte: `SharedPreference` und `PreferenceActivity`.
Bündig kannst du es auch hier finden.

Gruß Robert


----------



## GentleXD (7. Jun 2017)

Danke <3


----------

